
The New Cheap iPad Is All the iPad You Need - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/the-new-cheap-ipad-is-all-the-ipad-you-need-1825206545
======
crowbots
It is not cheap by any measure. Previously it was too overpriced and now its
overpriced.

